# Vader cabs closing it's doors



## Chickenhawk (Aug 21, 2012)

Vader Cabinets, Inc. (official) | Facebook

From their facebook:



> I have not been looking forward to making this statement but here it goes. After August 31st Vader Cabinets will be no more. I took a couple weeks of much needed time away to figure things out and really contemplate our future and it seems to be the only option that keeps coming back. There are a couple of reasons for my decision. First of all is obviously a poor economy but most of all, for those that don't know, I've been struggling with a spinal disease for the past 7 years that makes it hard to work day to day. This is one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to make but I sincerely think it is for the best. It has truly been an HONOR meeting and working with so many AMAZING musicians and building strong relationships with some of the most talented guitar players in the world!! We will honor any orders taken untill August 31st and after that our site will be shut down. Thank you to all the loyal Vader Cabinets customers we've had over the years for all your support! Cheers!



Guess the Carnivore will be scrapped.

Someone needs to take the reigns, and keep Adam on as a consultant. I'd do it, if I had the money.


----------



## groph (Aug 21, 2012)

Ah. Balls. Now they'll probably skyrocket in value?


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 21, 2012)

I really enjoyed every vadar I have played.


----------



## myampslouder (Aug 21, 2012)

Just saw this on their facebook page a few mintute's ago. 
Vader Cabinets, Inc. (official) | Facebook


They will be completing all orders taken up to August 31. 

This is very depressing news


----------



## Might-is-Right (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm fortunate enough to have the 4x12 and the 2x15...this is unfortunate news for a good company.


----------



## MWC262 (Aug 21, 2012)

I saw that and I was shocked! I haven't had the chance to play or own a Vader cabinet, but my friends have and said they were some of the best sounding cabs around, this really sucks


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 21, 2012)

I hate to hear that, both about his medical issues and Vader having to close.


----------



## SpaceDock (Aug 21, 2012)

I love my 212, it is so rugged and sounds great with the axefx. Really sad they won't keep making them. I don't know of anything out there that's as good as their tour guard.


----------



## skeels (Aug 21, 2012)

Sad news..



I don't even have a Vader...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 21, 2012)

So they tease a new amp..then shut down? Yeah..sounds about right.

It sucks the guy has a spinal disease. I can't imagine what that's like but I seriously feel for him.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...vader-cabinets-calling-quits.html#post3156222

I beat you to it by 11 minutes


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 21, 2012)

yep, the head will never see the light of day, sad news indeed, i just read about this 10 minutes ago, sucks alot, poor bugger


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 21, 2012)

It'd be cool if someone could take over the company for him..and possibly upgrade the cabinets and get that head out to the public.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Aug 21, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So they tease a new amp..then shut down? Yeah..sounds about right.
> 
> It sucks the guy has a spinal disease. I can't imagine what that's like but I seriously feel for him.



At least they didn't take a bunch of pre-paid deposits and screw a bunch of guys outta their money. *cough*DAR*cough*


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn i wanted to buy one in future;/
Any good cabs similiar to vaders?


----------



## thrsher (Aug 21, 2012)

so sad by this. i will be placing an order


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 21, 2012)

Sad news indeed. I never got to play one either.

What will their used value be now?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 21, 2012)

This makes me a little upset, I was thinking of getting one in a few months :/


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 21, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> What will their used value be now?


Did anyone else get a heartless, vulturesque vibe from that?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 21, 2012)

It was a joke dude.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 21, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> It was a joke dude.


It was also unclear, hence why I asked, dude.


----------



## Underworld (Aug 21, 2012)

Very sad. I can only hope he will get better and recover from his spinal disease.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 22, 2012)

someone seriously needs to adopt vader
its a shame they've built that company to where it is, and have a great reputation and to just leave it go

i feel bad for the health issues too, but someone with money to invest should see a good opportunity here


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone should save Vader Cabs!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 22, 2012)

Texas Dragon cabs powder coats their cabs and lets you choose speakers. You could put some Eminence Legends in there and get 90% of the way towards having a Vader.


----------



## Thep (Aug 22, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> Texas Dragon cabs powder coats their cabs and lets you choose speakers. You could put some Eminence Legends in there and get 90% of the way towards having a Vader.



Except they look a bit goofy though. 

I don't like Vaders, but its too bad that they're shutting down. I imagined they were doing well for a cabinet business. 

It would be nice if somebody would take over, but maybe he has aspirations of starting it up again one day down the road.

EDIT: who the hell neg repped this post, lol we got some passionate members here on SS.org it seems


----------



## Dickicker (Aug 22, 2012)

I love my Vader. We just got 2 more in and I'm so excited to run fullstacks now. Its definitely redundant, but it looks cool  Since someone asked, I bet the used price will skyrocket. Now people will see them as collectors items. haha


----------



## Kali Yuga (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a strong distaste for Vader cabinets, but it really sucks to hear about his disease. He was always friendly and helpful in emails back when I was interested in them. That Carnivore didn't look like it was going to go anywhere, anyway. It always sucks to loose a decent small-time gear company, even if their products aren't for me.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 22, 2012)

Kali Yuga said:


> I have a strong distaste for Vader cabinets, but it really sucks to hear about his disease. He was always friendly and helpful in emails back when I was interested in them. That Carnivore didn't look like it was going to go anywhere, anyway. It always sucks to loose a decent small-time gear company, even if their products aren't for me.



This. Which is why I was hoping someone would take over and give the place and overhaul. If they designed a better cab they'd be onto something.


----------



## Jakke (Aug 22, 2012)

I got a great sense of finality when I saw at my facebook that I was unfriended by Vader due to inactive account...


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Aug 22, 2012)

This is seriously sad, sad news.

Vader has been around a long time.

Back in the mid 90's, a friend of mine used one of their 4x12 cabs to gig with.

I hope they eventually make a come back.


----------



## Pav (Aug 22, 2012)

This is very sad news. I had always been on the fence about ordering a Vader cab but I may try and squeeze in a 2x12 before they're done forever.


----------



## Hyacinth (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn it, I never got a chance to get one.


----------



## benduncan (Aug 22, 2012)

ive heard nothing but good things about vader cabs, this sucks


----------



## FoxZero (Aug 30, 2012)

This blows. I fucking love my Vader cab. They are not for everyone; I've had people jamming on my Framus that preferred the sound of it out of my Peavey Scorpion, but the cabs just NAILED the sound I was going for. That dark "hollow" sound I hear described.

It sucks the most that this guy had to give up on a dream because of a disease. I can empathize in that I've had to give up on aspirations due to medical problems, but I've never tasted success _and then had to quit_. That's gotta hurt and I've seen people go through it. I just hope he can put up a better fight without the stresses of running a business.


----------



## tank (Aug 30, 2012)

<3 my vader


----------



## Skitzoification (Aug 30, 2012)

Man...This really makes me want to sit around all day, staring into space. I heard about these cabs way before I even heard of a 4x12 in the first place. I hope there's a silver lining to this situation. 

And to think A vader cab would be In my future.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm actually in a bad mood now 

I hope that closing the company will help with his medical situation, though. Because the health of another human being is FAR more important than my tone.

Very sad news.


----------



## bigredmetfan (Sep 5, 2012)

I love my vader cab, it kicks ass. This sucks.....hopefully he will overcome his disease and start making them again.....or maybe he can get someone else to run the company


----------



## slenderman (Sep 5, 2012)

I fucking hated my Vader 4x12. Muddiest cab ever


----------



## thrsher (Sep 5, 2012)

i def. ordered a 4x12 carnage strain and 2x12 for the house


----------



## Hamatha (Sep 24, 2012)

The only other cabs I know of like Vader Cab's are nomad cabs built in quebec. That being said nothing can replace a Vader. My Vader sounds incredible at high volume playing.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Jan 27, 2013)

hey dudes, figured I'd post this here. 
Im a fan of his products so might as well help the dude out.

vadercabinets | eBay


----------



## iron blast (Jan 27, 2013)

I seriously hope a company offers to buy the company and can carry on making the products.


----------



## ridner (Jan 28, 2013)

if I had the cash, I would totally buy that amp


----------



## Galius (Feb 17, 2013)

Just switched back to my Vader after using my Mesa Recto cab. This cab has so much more in the balls department. Im sad i wasnt able to grab another 412 before they closed the doors.



slenderman said:


> I fucking hated my Vader 4x12. Muddiest cab ever



I just played back to back shows this weekend using my Carvin DC800 and a Peavey 6505+ with my Vader 412. I had tons of compliments on my tone at both shows saying how huge, clear, and tight my sound was (most people being specific that they are used to hearing muddy tone with 8 strings). If you were getting mud I would have to assume it was how you were using it.


----------



## Totenkampf (Feb 26, 2013)

man this week has been a real drag, after a year long hiatus due to new young uns I am back researching something new to try in cabinet design over the oversized rectos / V30s being used now. I had left off with Vader, GB G-Flex, and Mills Afterburner as the most interesting. Gone, gone, gone! Aside from stalking CL I guess I will have to hunt down a Krankenstein somewhere. I was hoping to 'pop by' Texas Dragon but they are so far west that I might as well just drive to Cali lol. Fortunately I did stash a Redstar Havoc 412 prototype, Blackjack 412, and Blackjack 212 cabinet when they went under. Totally nice build quality, but I really hated the Emi Deltas in the Havoc and the band didnt care for the Blackjacks much but i think that has to do with the Emi Wizards in there. Great speaker but too raunchy / gritty for DM. I may swap some Super Lynch / Legend V128 / Swamp Thangs in with the Texas Heats originally paired with the Wizards and see whats up.

The amp i wanted to check out was the Randall RM4 / MTS Module setup..gone! So yeah, what a drag for the gear industry for the forseeaable future.


----------

